# lost friend.



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

i had to take one of my chinchillas to the vets today, he stopped eating,and lost weight rapidly in the last few days.had to have him put to sleep this afternoon.god bless his soul.rest in peace oscar.at least you are in no pain now.love you alwaysxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh i am so sorry to hear that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,RIP little one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

RIP Oscar, sleep well...


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry for your loss R.I.P Oscar


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

CANDY said:


> i had to take one of my chinchillas to the vets today, he stopped eating,and lost weight rapidly in the last few days.had to have him put to sleep this afternoon.god bless his soul.rest in peace oscar.at least you are in no pain now.love you alwaysxxx


I no losing a pet is hard my condolences are with u R.I.P oscar u little dude


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so sorry to hear of your loss RIP OSCAR


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you,,,,,,,,,,R.I.P


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Thinking of you and your little one and sending you big hugs


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

to all of you for your kind words,got upset earlier,as oscars little friend davie is looking so lonely. he is just sitting there in the corner of his cage.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear of your loss.

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

All I can say is time is a great healer.

Sue


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Candi and i'm sure Oscar will keep Davie company when he needs it most


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

RIP Sweet one


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Rip My Little Sweet Xx


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry for your loss


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry RIP little one.


----------

